# This Country is Doomed



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Here are the current poll results for Time's person of the year. I'm so disgusted I don't even have anything else to say about it. Poll Results | Vote Now: Who Should Be TIME?s Person of the Year? | TIME.com


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That's just because they don't know me...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

It isn't surprising to me someone like Miley Cyrus would win. Just about all celebrities like her have large fan clubs and someone will post about the voting on a site with a hyperlink and all of sudden there can be thousands of votes for her cast.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

This is why we prep.


----------



## NWPilgrim (Sep 25, 2013)

When I see things like that I turn to my daughters and say, "People acting stupid like that is 85% of the competition for jobs out there. You just have to focus on being competitive with the serious 15%. These others have already defaulted the control of their future. "


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I dont know what constitutes a "person of the year", but I guess whoever voted in this must think its a "popularity or most talked about contest". I could give a dang what MIley Viress does, if she eats nails and poops icecream, I dont know how her absurd antics make her person of the year.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Awesome. My vote for Miley didn't go wasted. :mrgreen:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuzzee,
That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Sad to think what matters to some people.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

She was better than Hitler . . . but not much.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

indie said:


> Here are the current poll results for Time's person of the year. I'm so disgusted I don't even have anything else to say about it. Poll Results | Vote Now: Who Should Be TIME?s Person of the Year? | TIME.com


Proof of why Obama was elected and reflected.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Wendy Davis..really?! 

Yeah, this is why we prep.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Prepping for a reason


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Obama was 2012, so it's not like they set the bar too high.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll take Miley over Obama any day, of course, I'd take the average street person over Obama.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Last week it was Lady Pooopoo err i mean GAgA this week MArly sex toy.. Next month itll be someone else dont worry its a natural cycle.. just like Allen Freed, Wolfman Jack, and Elvis and Jimi Hendrix was we still have hope and and chance


----------



## Ratfink (Nov 19, 2013)

roy said:


> She was better than Hitler . . . but not much.


:lol:...that was good Roy


----------



## Ratfink (Nov 19, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I'll take Miley over Obama any day, of course, I'd take the average street person over Obama.


 Well said Dave


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh...My...God..Are you KIDDING ME?!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

When you think about it that way, I'd say Snowden is doing pretty darned good, because I'm betting he doesn't have a dedicated fan club, although he should.



rickkyw1720pf said:


> It isn't surprising to me someone like Miley Cyrus would win. Just about all celebrities like her have large fan clubs and someone will post about the voting on a site with a hyperlink and all of sudden there can be thousands of votes for her cast.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I really guess that not many people read time anymore.I read the old copies that the missus gets from her aunt and,there is not much there....a lot of stupid crap that just does not interest me.I would probably be better off reading JW Rawles.at least I could be bored with something I could associate with.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Time? "Does anybody really know what time it is? Does anybody really care about... time?"


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Inor said:


> Time? "Does anybody really know what time it is? Does anybody really care about... time?"


TIME!...auugh....ticktock...ticktock....ticktock....ticktock.........auugh.......time has come today!...(lol)kinda was thinking about TIME.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I told you. Stupid people


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I'll take Miley over Obama any day, of course, I'd take the average street person over Obama.


Today's average person is why Obama is in office.

Come to think of it, the average American should be a choice. After all, Person of the Year doesn't mean good influence, just influence.

Seems to me we are ready for the ultimate take-down because of the state of the nation, and society's blatant ignorance is the main cause of this.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Actually American celebrities like Miley Cyrus has a lot more influence around the world then (and I don't think it is good) we think. 
Like this girl that won a Scandinavian got Talent in 2007 (Like our American's got talent). Then it was singers like Celine Dion and Whitney Houston that influenced their music.




Now 5 years later as a teen she lost the cuteness and is starting to act like Miley and it seems they love her over there and I doubt that she even can speak English surely most of the Scandinavian countries wouldn't be able to understand it yet she is selling very good.
It is ashamed because she does have a very good voice to waste it on crap like this. The teens all through out Europe and even a lot of Asian countries are greatly influenced by American singers.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Will you people hold it down please...?!

I am twerking up in here...!

Mmmm...twerking with Miley and Lady Gaga....mmmm...me love twerking!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

OMG Miley is destroying our youth also.





Think about it that video has over 22 million hits that is probably a lot more then the readership of life magazine
Just one of Miley Cyrus youtube videos has 360 million hits that is more then the number of people in the USA. So it is easy to see how her fan base would over run life magazines voting.
unfortunately with those types of numbers it is easy to see how the liberal celebrities can really influence and election, especially some one like Miley that appeals to the new young voting base.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

OMG I didn't know the resister had made a video.^^^^


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

So, not confirmed yet, not sure I care to bother, but I find it interesting that in response to a post on an activism group on FB about this, someone is saying that MC in #1 is the work of hackers.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think the last time Time mattered Lech Walesa was on the cover.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think the last time that Times "person" of the year mattered it was......... too long ago.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is TIME, after all. :???:


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I must be doing something right because I don't even know who she is.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I must be doing something right because I don't even know who she is.







Just be careful this is one of those tunes that will stick in your head all day.

There are now a lot of parodies of it some are pretty funny like this one.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Her and her mullet wearing idiot of a father are the types that give true southern people a bad name. I don't care if my daughter was 40, if she acted like that I would slap her upside her head. I think BR pimped his daughter out because he had failed in his career. A very sad day when people look up to the likes of MC or BO. My mama always told me there was deodorant that would take care of BO, but this was long before the stench of this BO. When I was younger we had good role models like John Wayne, reruns of gunsmoke, Brady bunch, Gilligan's Island. Yes I do believe this world has gone to the hounds, and I am sad. This I want it right now, feel good, it's all about me gen. just don't have a clue.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

sargedog said:


> Her and her mullet wearing idiot of a father are the types that give true southern people a bad name. I don't care if my daughter was 40, if she acted like that I would slap her upside her head. I think BR pimped his daughter out because he had failed in his career. A very sad day when people look up to the likes of MC or BO. My mama always told me there was deodorant that would take care of BO, but this was long before the stench of this BO. When I was younger we had good role models like John Wayne, reruns of gunsmoke, Brady bunch, Gilligan's Island. Yes I do believe this world has gone to the hounds, and I am sad. This I want it right now, feel good, it's all about me gen. just don't have a clue.


There are some very good singers maybe even the best that don't dress are act like Miley 
This young girl is right on their heals and is showing that people will pay to listen to a good singer with out having to act like a slut. 
She was turned down twice for an audition on America's got talent she was told America wont listen to classical singing only to get on by a youtube vote and in 2 years she sold 9 time more certified records then all their winners and contestants in all 8 seasons combined . In fact the American music industry looked at her as a threat and removed her genre from the Music awards on TV as soon as she started to become popular. Probably why most people haven't heard of her.






She is the total income for her parents (her managers now) and 3 siblings. But I would imagine they are doing good. 
Since she has the 5th highest ticket prices.

Artists With The Most Expensive Concert Tickets - TheRichest


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I believe what you say about America's got talent. 
One of my sisters friends was at an American Idol tryout in Memphis, and said that she waited in line all day, and every person inolved with the show told her she should sing anything else except her style, which was gospel. She said they finally had her so intimidated she left. My mom was with me, and asked her to sing. That woman brought tears to my eyes in the middle of a Walmart. She sounded like an angel. 
main stream media and music promoters and radio are declining, with more and more independant musicians spreading like fire on youtube and with social media.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Deebo said:


> I believe what you say about America's got talent.
> One of my sisters friends was at an American Idol tryout in Memphis, and said that she waited in line all day, and every person inolved with the show told her she should sing anything else except her style, which was gospel. She said they finally had her so intimidated she left. My mom was with me, and asked her to sing. That woman brought tears to my eyes in the middle of a Walmart. She sounded like an angel.
> main stream media and music promoters and radio are declining, with more and more independant musicians spreading like fire on youtube and with social media.


Most people don't realize that the directors tell the contestants what to sing what to say most have to come up with some sad story to influence the voting and the prize isn't what most people think. The 1 million dollar prize on AGT is paid over a 40 year period probably worth a little less then 400k cash before tax. Even the voting is at the directors discretion. The contract states they can decide votes to count and not count and all of the top ten are under strict contract for 18 months after the season is over. Just about all of those type of shows are owned or ran by Simon Cowell like America got talent, Britain got talent, the X-factor and several others. Here is the actual contract you have to sign and you can see they have you by the balls. Or so they thought the above girl got out of it when all their fancy lawyers found out they missed one small point, Because of her age the contract in her state had to have been signed by a Judge.
http://www.performers.net/junk/agreement.pdf
Its funny you mentioned about them not letting your sister's friend sing gospel music because Jackie brought their viewership up high enough that they let her sing religious type songs for both the semi and finals possible costing her the win.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

sargedog said:


> Her and her mullet wearing idiot of a father are the types that give true southern people a bad name. I don't care if my daughter was 40, if she acted like that I would slap her upside her head. I think BR pimped his daughter out because he had failed in his career. A very sad day when people look up to the likes of MC or BO. My mama always told me there was deodorant that would take care of BO, but this was long before the stench of this BO. When I was younger we had good role models like John Wayne, reruns of gunsmoke, Brady bunch, Gilligan's Island. Yes I do believe this world has gone to the hounds, and I am sad. This I want it right now, feel good, it's all about me gen. just don't have a clue.


The worst thing with Miley Cyrus is she was an idol for many children and had her very popular Hannah Montana TV show when she was a few year younger,she went from Hannah to slut in about 2 years . You are right about role models today.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

indie said:


> Here are the current poll results for Time's person of the year. I'm so disgusted I don't even have anything else to say about it. Poll Results | Vote Now: Who Should Be TIME?s Person of the Year? | TIME.com


I guess my vote for Obama didn't really go anywhere..... .6% ;(


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

NWPilgrim said:


> When I see things like that I turn to my daughters and say, "People acting stupid like that is 85% of the competition for jobs out there. You just have to focus on being competitive with the serious 15%. These others have already defaulted the control of their future. "


That is one seriously good quote.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

In a way, I feel sorry for MC. I don't know what parents expect when they put a kid into that lifestyle at a very young age. Now she's an adult and trying to figure out who she is since it's been told to her most of her life. We most of us have done some pretty stupid stuff as we were coming of age. Hers is just extremely publicized, which makes her act out even more extreme and probably she'll regret it that much more when she gets older. I just can't believe the number of people voting for her and essentially telling her to keep acting worse.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

indie said:


> In a way, I feel sorry for MC. I don't know what parents expect when they put a kid into that lifestyle at a very young age. Now she's an adult and trying to figure out who she is since it's been told to her most of her life. We most of us have done some pretty stupid stuff as we were coming of age. Hers is just extremely publicized, which makes her act out even more extreme and probably she'll regret it that much more when she gets older. I just can't believe the number of people voting for her and essentially telling her to keep acting worse.


In Miley's case she wasn't put in that life style she was raised in that life style just like the children of a lot of celebrities. If she wasn't so well known she would probably be acting just the same but we just wouldn't be seeing it.


----------

